
How to build an offshore military base - jwb119
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13570088
======
tjmc
Someone should license that container shuffling system for parking garages...

------
falsestprophet
Have we learned nothing from the anti-ship missile drama?

